# Medical Test Upcoming



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess some of you know about my cancer history (we've discussed it on the forum here before; if not, see here: http://health.msn.com/health-topics/cancer...entid=100157957 ), but I just wanted you to know I'm due for a bone scan on Monday morning and I'm soliciting your prayers and good wishes for a COMPLETE and UTTER "negative" result.

Been having some problems with my left shoulder and neck and, basically, this scan is to RULE OUT a return of my cancer. Let's pray it does.

Thanks.

Mark

UPDATE: Just had a message from my doctor as I walked in the door this evening. Y'all's prayers and good wishes and vibes and thoughts were just what I needed! Results indicated bone density good, slight degenerative disease (arthritis--of which I was already aware) and some sinus inflammation. No cancer or other abnormalities!

Guess I'll live a few more years! 

Seriously, thank you very much for keeping me in your prayers and thoughts. It really does mean a lot to me to know that people I haven't even met (well, some of you I haven't met) think that much of each one another.

God bless you.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Best Wishes and Prayers coming your way


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are with you Mark.
All fingers and toes are crossed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good luck Mark, prayers are on the way, I really want to here good news.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mark, you and I have had so many 'off line' discussions about hope and fear and the future and patience and .... all those components that are at play (again) right now. All good energies are coming your way from Wolfwood and, just like a snowball, they will gather strength as they roll your way. You've given both Kathy & I such support & strength & friendship & that invaluable "shoulder to cry on" throughout the past 2 years of my own journey - - - you can bet that you and Tish are at the top of our prayers now!!!

You have my number .....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck Mark!!

Our prayers are with you!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Positive thoughts from up here too!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers your way, Mark! Good luck to you!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Will pray for you!

We have 5 cancer survivors at my workplace. We have only 12 employees in our office. The new medical sciences are truly miraculous!

Jay


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

power of prayer coming your way.

The Swanson's


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All our prayers, are headed your way Mark!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mark....May the Force Be With You. Ugh, wait, wrong forum.









Joking aside, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hey Mark,

As a fellow cancer survivor, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You know we're praying for you ...

See you next month...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cant be having that stuff Mark when you got a great big 5er on your mind! lol

Just seen wolfies snow ball roll by my house... It was as bright as the sun with good energy!

Man, your in for good luck now!

Carey


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Mark, I don't know you personally, but from one fellow OBer with health issues and fights---rock on dude!!! You will make it through this one, no matter what the outcome is, because you have the strength in you! We are only given what we can handle (seems like a heavy load somedays), but know you are not alone, and many friends and family and even strangers are praying and pulling for you!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Mark, just finished reading your story - you certainly have been through a lot! Lots of positive energy coming your way - along - with lots of prayers!

Rick and Donna


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Positive thoughts and virtual hugs coming to you and your wife!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

mswalt said:


> I guess some of you know about my cancer history (we've discussed it on the forum here before; if not, see here: http://health.msn.com/health-topics/cancer...entid=100157957 ), but I just wanted you to know I'm due for a bone scan on Monday morning and I'm soliciting your prayers and good wishes for a COMPLETE and UTTER "negative" result.
> 
> Been having some problems with my left shoulder and neck and, basically, this scan is to RULE OUT a return of my cancer. Let's pray it does.
> 
> ...


And my prayers to the long list. Keep us posted and we'll keep lifting you up!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I guess some of you know about my cancer history (we've discussed it on the forum here before; if not, see here: http://health.msn.com/health-topics/cancer...entid=100157957 ), but I just wanted you to know I'm due for a bone scan on Monday morning and I'm soliciting your prayers and good wishes for a COMPLETE and UTTER "negative" result.
> 
> Been having some problems with my left shoulder and neck and, basically, this scan is to RULE OUT a return of my cancer. Let's pray it does.
> 
> ...


And my prayers to the long list. Keep us posted and we'll keep lifting you up!
[/quote]

I just have to add my Prayers and Best Wishs to all the long list.....Keep us posted we will all be lefting you and your family up each in our own way.My thoughts and Prayers go with you .....Lynn

Oh and there is a good reason I am know as Luckylynn......Prayers and good vibes keep us going.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Positive vibes and prayers from the Higgins clan... want to hear nothing but good news!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Prayers are going out to Mark 
Hope everything goes well

Don &
Family


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Our prayers are with you Mark!
Robert & Judy[/size]


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Amazing that Wolfie's snowball just passed my place in MI. My prayers will be with you tomorrow, Mark. Stay strong!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are thinking about you and Tish. You will be in our prayers.

Curtis & Micah


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

Though we have never met, I believe when strangers come together in prayer, amazing things happen. 
Best wishes to you and yours.
Let us know how it goes...


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Hope all goes well Mark.

Wayne


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, Mark, just saw this post. We will be pulling for you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

UPDATE: Test results are back. Negative. Nothing abnormal. Some degenerative disease and inflammation, but nothing seroius about which I have to worry.

Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I've already said it...but....

*YAHOO!!!! 

Now - - - go buy that new 5'er!!!*


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Hooray!!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

That is a great answer to the power of prayer!


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

Great to hear the good news. See you on the road


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yah baby!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great news, Mark!









Big sigh of relief, eh?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

no doubt about it! This calls for DANCING BANANAS!!











































now let's hear more about the new 5'er Judi mentioned!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*I'm so glad to hear the good news!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

awesome! now start that fiver talk!







You deserve it!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh man this is good news, I have been checking this thread everyday for news and now you just made my day. Congratulations!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

FANTASTIC NEWS! I was cooking today and you popped in my head and I said more prayers for you. I can only imagine how releived you and your wife are. Take a deep breath, say a word or two of thanks and get on with LIFE!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

GREAT News!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Good to hear that you got GOOD NEWS!!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

So happy for You and Tish! 
Lets raise a glass in October when we are face to face!

Bryan and the Family


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Great News !!!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark,
So glad to hear that the tests came back with fantastic results!! It's always a relief to hear that you're gonna be okay, after days or months of worry, isn't it?
May God Bless you and your family, and GET BACK TO CAMPING!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was thinking of you and am so happy to hear that you got such wonderful news! Hope that's the absolute last of your worries!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mark....hands down that is the best news I've heard in a long time.

Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good news and I bet the grandkids are happy to have you around for a looong timethumbleft


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great News!!!

So your doctor really called you a degenerate???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So your doctor really called you a degenerate???


Why not? Eveyone else who knows me does!

Mark

Seriously...to all of you who have commented and/or lifted up a prayer on my behalf, I humbly thank you. It is really awe-inspiring to see a group so diverse, so spread out, come together on behalf of someone most have not even met. I truly thank you.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - our prayers have been answered. You, Tish and your family are blessings to all of us.

Curtis and Micah


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great news Mark

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Those tests are always a scare for me too. They always say it is a small chance of recurrence when I go in but there is still that nervousness. I'm glad your test turned out negative Mark. Sorry to hear about the arthritis too but is is definitely the better alternative!

Take care and stay close to those anti-inflammatory pills!

BBB


----------

